# Today's litter finds



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So today I was doing my usual spot cleaning. Didn't think to check my pregnant does to see if they had become less golf ball like and moved the nesting to pull out wet bits and discovered pinkies!

Find 1: Siamese cage: 3 and a half pinkies, no male had been in with them since I got the 2 girls!
Find 2: pregnant mother and 2 pregnant daughters cage: planned litters one doe is still pregnant.

So a quick head count revealed:
16 from my planned group
3 and a half eaten one that are a mystery.

The Siamese girls have been separate from all males since I got them 3 weeks ago, so it is a complete mystery to me and they are both Definatly female, the male I got at the same time hasn't been in with them either.

So here they are


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she must have been mated just befor you got her (brother maby if they were still in tougher) as gestation is 21 days give or take and you have had her for 3 weeks so she must have mated either right befor you got her or right after.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was thinking that but the person I got them from did have them all seperated out. Which is why there is so much confusion


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

maby miss sexed one, or there have been people who have had does birth well after the 21 days, delayed implation was guessed. Do you knwo what age they sere split from there brothers?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have no idea, I did ask but the previous owner hasn't been on. I don't think anyway. I will find out sooner or later  the two Siamese girls are for sure female. Iv double and triple checked, it is easy to make mistakes with sexing them


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

so litter number 4 was born today. I now have 5 does with 24 pinkies. worked out quite well. they are all chunky little ones and im rather surprised that its all worked out so well, food supplements and all is going well  lucky for me there is a nice balance of 12 males and 12 females. as soon as they all fluff up I will take pictures. half of them already have markings from my banded group which is great. loads of little banded ones and a couple of pied, iv also discovered how a male got to my Siamese doe, my partner accidentally put Oatis in with his sister and put angel in with a group of does. they do look very similar apart from the obvious haha!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Photos of the litters. They are in with 5 nursing does. So hopefully they will all thrive!
I didn't take pictures of the Siamese litter. They were being nursed when I went in and didn't want to disturb them


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh I'm glad you figured out the mystery. Good luck with all those babies!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

So many, in so many colours! There must be a lot of squeaking going on 
I can't wait for the fuzzy photos


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The dog can't sleep in her bed because of all the squeaks haha! Iv had to take all the wheels out the cages so she can actually sleep without the wheels squeeking along with the young mice haha! We had a land lord inspection today and the dogs cage had to go into the animal room because apparently it was a fire hazard where we had it! Oh well haha! She can learn to cope with her bed being moved even though she only actually goes in it when we go out for more than an hour! Husky puppies can chew a lot in an hour by the way


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww, poor girl, so much squeaking of toys that she can't have  
My dog used to eat and chew everything that was in sight when she was a pup, and she hasn't grown up from the "eat all" stage since, even though she's now 15 years old. I guess that might be because she's a labrador, though


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah I could imagine, always having to have a chew bone for them to prevent them from eating the furniture. Hopefully today we will have some fuzzy babies!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Siamese does babies! Took me a while to get to taking pictures but now I'm confused. 3 little bucks. Very dark coats. No idea where these colours have come from


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Sizzlea89 said:


> so litter number 4 was born today. I now have 5 does with 24 pinkies. worked out quite well. they are all chunky little ones and im rather surprised that its all worked out so well, food supplements and all is going well  lucky for me there is a nice balance of 12 males and 12 females. as soon as they all fluff up I will take pictures. half of them already have markings from my banded group which is great. loads of little banded ones and a couple of pied, iv also discovered how a male got to my Siamese doe, my partner accidentally put Oatis in with his sister and put angel in with a group of does. they do look very similar apart from the obvious haha!


Just seen this, so it was her brother that got to her? Bad boy


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah but still doesn't explain the colours


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea on the colour lol, both doe and buck came from siamese lines, not a hint of blue lol


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha it's a confusing one isn't it! I will keep you posted, haha i was working on blue lines and had success with a banded blue and a couple of blues but the buck I borrowed wasn't anywhere near the Siamese does(different room) I wonder if they will lighten up! I know for sure it was oatis that caught her! It could be a case of well down the gene line there was a blue introduced and it receded but that we can't ever tell lol! Ach well I will just keep them all seperate in future and make sure their brother doesn't get in about them again!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So finally I've taken a photo of the fuzzies! There is a large range of colours which I'm delighted about! There's even a couple that look like their grand father! Haha so happy with the variety in this litter! Unfortunately they are all too squirmy just now to get decent photos but I will keep trying


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

More photos! Haha sorry they are blurry, can you tell I like the little black doe?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

More keepers


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Group photos


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I went a bit crazy with photos


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for the photo overload


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bucks


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

More bucks


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aw, they're so cute! Is the second to last a BEW?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think so lol! He's got black eyes and not a sign of any colour anywhere lol


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

great colours! That first doe with the brown face is so lovely!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That would be BEW, very cute, I've always wanted one.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

If only you were closer you could have him lol. So many babies in this house  and waiting for the cat to have kittens too! Got my work cut out for me lol


----------

